# Tool Gloat Time



## Bill Gruby (Nov 1, 2015)

Haven't done a gloat in a while now. Got this Tapper for $15.00 with the collets. This is the biggest one I have ever seen. Table measures 14X16.

 "Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice score Bill


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 1, 2015)

Wow, nice hard to find one like that.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 1, 2015)

It's a Viking. Best you could by at the time. Useable throat height is 9 inches. Been looking for one this big for quite a few years and this one showed up 2 miles from my home in a Cabinet Shop.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice find but at that price you actually stole it.


----------



## francist (Nov 1, 2015)

That is a sweet deal indeed. 

Billy G, I'm curious about the collets -- how do they work? Are they like a regular split collet that closes around the shank or more like a dedicated holder? Just wondering...

-frank


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 1, 2015)

The tap slips in and a screw  holds the tap fast. Slip the collet into the spindle. It fits into a slot inside the spindle to keep it from turning. Bring the spindle and tap down to the work and turn the wheel at the top backing off once in a while to break the chip. VIOLLA perfectly straight threaded hole.

 "Billy G"


----------



## francist (Nov 1, 2015)

Wonderful, thank you. I cobbled one together some time ago but the weak point of course was my tap-holding (drill chuck) mechanism. Was wondering how the real ones worked. Thanks again.

-frank


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 1, 2015)

I will take pictures for you a little later. It's a  real simple thing.

"Billy G"


----------



## ogberi (Nov 1, 2015)

I really like the handles sticking out on the outside of the rim.  Those would give you plenty of leverage on larger taps, the assembly would give you plenty of support to not worry about crunking on the tap off-axis.  Reminds me of a fly press.  Spin that thing down, keep your thumbs the heck out of the way, and watch it bend 1/4" plate like butter.   Excellent score!  Clean and shine it up, then show us how it powers through a 1/2x13" tap like butter.


----------



## francist (Nov 1, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> I will take pictures for you a little later. It's a  real simple thing.
> 
> "Billy GG



Oh don't worry about it, I get it.  

-frank


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 1, 2015)

It's OK if you got it for sure, but there are others that may not have.

"Billy G"


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 1, 2015)

Very nice find. I won't even comment on the price. I'm trying to swear off Craigs List so I can concentrate on getting my siding and trim finished on the shop before we leave for the winter.


----------



## dlane (Nov 2, 2015)

I want one ,


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice score. And you know what comes next, right?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 3, 2015)

Been waiting for that one. Thank you.

 "Billy G"


----------

